# Dates for SE Texas/Houston Bimmerfest Get Together



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

You can add me to the list of Houston residents. I haven't started my new job yet so I don't know when I'll be free, but I'll try to make it on whichever date you guys pick.


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

This is slightly OT for this thread, but if anyone in Houston is doing some work on their car (E46 or otherwise) and could use a pair of hands to help out, please PM me. I'd like to learn more about car repair/maintenance and would gladly trade some free labor for some basic experience. (I'm not totally clueless...I did change my own oil...but that's about it so far).


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Still doing some recruiting amongst the "hidden" SE TX 'festers.  Sent out an PM over the weekend and another one today to 2 different people. Will see if we get more responses.:dunno:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Still doing some recruiting amongst the "hidden" SE TX 'festers.  Sent out an PM over the weekend and another one today to 2 different people. Will see if we get more responses.:dunno:


You can recruit some of the roadfly guys :eeps:


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

You can recruit over at bavarianspeed.com (they are primarily Houston guys) and maybe try to get something with the Houston Bmw CCA.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

The intent for the get together is to get to know faces of people we run across here on the board. Though everybody is welcomed I do not think we want to turn it into the SE TX version of Bimmerfest (Santa Barbara) or Bimmerfest (Calgary). :dunno: I have PM'd SE TX people that not appear to post on a regular basis but had PM'd me in the past on one issue or another.

Last year I did go with Roadfly members on a Hill Country Drive organized by a Houston Roadfly member. That was fun.  Unfortunately there were over 30 people (including members from the Austin MR2 and Acura clubs) and did not get a chance to meet everybody.

It looks like the first weekend of August and the last weekend of September are the most convenient for everybody. Probably need to go ahead and set up a survey/poll to select a definite date in the next few days so people can put it on their calendar (specially if August is chosen).


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

September! September!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> The intent for the get together is to get to know faces of people we run across here on the board. Though everybody is welcomed I do not think we want to turn it into the SE TX version of Bimmerfest (Santa Barbara) or Bimmerfest (Calgary). :dunno: I have PM'd SE TX people that not appear to post on a regular basis but had PM'd me in the past on one issue or another.
> 
> Last year I did go with Roadfly members on a Hill Country Drive organized by a Houston Roadfly member. That was fun.  Unfortunately there were over 30 people (including members from the Austin MR2 and Acura clubs) and did not get a chance to meet everybody.
> 
> It looks like the first weekend of August and the last weekend of September are the most convenient for everybody. Probably need to go ahead and set up a survey/poll to select a definite date in the next few days so people can put it on their calendar (specially if August is chosen).


I think it should be August. Guys are available in Sep because it's way out there, and their calendar is not currently booked. Those dates are meaningless unless they truly plan it on their calendar. I say the earliest Sat with good attendance should be the date.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> I think it should be August. Guys are available in Sep because it's way out there, and their calendar is not currently booked. Those dates are meaningless unless they truly plan it on their calendar. I say the earliest Sat with good attendance should be the date.


I agree with you. I guess suggestions on where we can meet should be submitted. The only restriction is that they have plenty of parking.


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

*Available pretty much any time*

That'll make a third one from Bryan (well, College Station...same thing)


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Tex said:


> That'll make a third one from Bryan (well, College Station...same thing)


Looks like there is going to be an overrepresentation from Aggieland.


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Looks like there is going to be an overrepresentation from Aggieland.


Well in that case lets just meet up in College Station


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

OK you aggies, someone step up and establish a nice place. :thumbup:
No offense to Austin or Houston guys. A good turn out is best for all.


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

Sign me up! I just picked up my 325i this past saturday. Any weekend is good for me, with the only exception of Labor day weekend. (I'll be out of town).

Let' roll
AndyDe


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> OK you aggies, someone step up and establish a nice place. :thumbup:
> No offense to Austin or Houston guys. A good turn out is best for all.


My suggestion is that the SE Texas Get Together be held on rotating basis. Houston can host the first one and then the next time around the Bryan/College Station people can welcome the rest of us.

The geographical location of the majority people seems to be N/NW of downtown Houston so we probably should look for a NW Houston/Harris County location.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

AndyDe said:


> Sign me up! I just picked up my 325i this past saturday. Any weekend is good for me, with the only exception of Labor day weekend. (I'll be out of town).
> 
> Let' roll
> AndyDe


Welcome aboard. :thumbup: You are going to have fill us in with more details on you car, and pictures are also required.


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Welcome aboard. :thumbup: You are going to have fill us in with more details on you car, and pictures are also required.


Absolutely,
'04 325i Silvergray/black interior-Sport packg, Steptronic, xenons, premium..

I look forward to learning a few things from this group... :thumbup:

Cheers
Andy


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm in for "most" weekends up until September, 1st Saturday of August I heard mentioned would be good. As far as suggestions for places? Bear Creek Park would be a good "free" place in Northwest area (I'll be doing a bike race there on August 1), or Zube Park out 290. Memorial Park/Central is closest for me. I kind of liked the looks of the recent home-Fest held up in the northeast. I'd offer my home but it's pretty small. We could also do the "commercial" route and pick a restaurant that's not too busy on Saturday's to handle our group. Let's set a date!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Name.............. August..............September
.....................7..14..21..28.......4..11..18..25
Dave 330i...... Y.. Y...Y...N........N...Y...Y...Y......Houston
TLudwig......... Y...N.. N.. N........N...Y...Y.. Y.....Houston
LDV330i......... Y...Y...Y...Y........N...Y...Y...Y.....Houston
armaq.............Y...Y...Y..Y.........Y...Y...Y...Y.....Houston
tamum3..........Y...N...N...N........Y...N...N....Y...College Station
TXE39........... N.. Y...Y...Y........N...Y...Y....Y...Houston
drmwvr.......... Y...N...N...N........N...N...N...Y...Houston
Soupcan325i....Y...Y...Y...Y........Y...Y...Y....Y....Houston
AndyDe...........Y...Y...Y....Y.......N...Y...Y...Y....Houston
mtbscott.........Y...Y...Y....Y............................Houston
Head Count......9...7...7...6.......3....7....7...9


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I think we need to go ahead and pull the trigger. Let's go ahead and plan on getting together on Saturday, August 7. Mtbscott suggested a couple of good places but I think most of us were looking for a place we could sit down, grab a bite and down a few cold ones. :drink:

So let's hear some suggestions.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Jax Grill or Mission Burrito, both on Durham-Shepherd right off I-10. Both casual and not too crowded on a Saturday.


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

Should have enough parking unless there is a huge turnout, but how about Hickory Hollow?
Its right by Sam Houston Raceway Park on Fallbrook Dr.

Has very good BBQ and Chicken fried steak! 

http://www.hickoryhollowrestaurant.com/index.html


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

That definitely works for me...


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

how about the Cadillac? or lupe tortillas?


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

I once went to an 8 series meet (which included a bunch of different series cars as well) in Seattle that was kind of like an all day event ... It was on a Saturday ... The plan was made ahead of time with this incredible restaurant and we were given our own menu's, we were given a choice from 3 awesome dishes ... made it easier for the restaurant and we were able to get a big group in there .... so you wouldn't need to pick a place that's slow as long as the restaurant knows ahead of time. :dunno: 

After lunch we got in our cars and drove thru Seattle to 3 different stops ... parks, train stations, another park, etc ... stopped to talk and take pictures ... watching the cars following each other from one place to the other was incredible, cops even helped us out by stopping traffic at the lights and letting us thru ... we even had a Ferrari join in with us at one point ... we had a few CB radios among each other so no one got lost :thumbup: 

At the end we ended up at one of the members home :yikes: right next to the water and took some more pictures and enjoyed an evening snack/BBQ :thumbup: 

Its a lot of work, but if everyone takes a part of it, it can be incredibly fun spending the whole day together ...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

AJAX said:


> how about the Cadillac? or lupe tortillas?


 :eeps: More suggestions, please.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Sabrina said:


> I once went to an 8 series meet (which included a bunch of different series cars as well) in Seattle that was kind of like an all day event ... It was on a Saturday ... The plan was made ahead of time with this incredible restaurant and we were given our own menu's, we were given a choice from 3 awesome dishes ... made it easier for the restaurant and we were able to get a big group in there .... so you wouldn't need to pick a place that's slow as long as the restaurant knows ahead of time. :dunno:
> 
> After lunch we got in our cars and drove thru Seattle to 3 different stops ... parks, train stations, another park, etc ... stopped to talk and take pictures ... watching the cars following each other from one place to the other was incredible, cops even helped us out by stopping traffic at the lights and letting us thru ... we even had a Ferrari join in with us at one point ... we had a few CB radios among each other so no one got lost :thumbup:
> 
> ...


With your experience, are you volunteering to set up this meeting? :thumbup:


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> With your experience, are you volunteering to set up this meeting? :thumbup:


Oh sure  ... I'll set up a day for you guys like you've never had before :angel:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Sabrina said:


> Oh sure  ... I'll set up a day for you guys like you've never had before :angel:


Are you volunteering at no charge? :rofl:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Just to throw in another suggestion, SCCA is having an autocross August 7 at Gulf Greyhound Park. It has some sort of weird (to me anyway) afternoon/evening schedule, first cars don't go out until around 3:30-4:00, so maybe those that wanted to do that could go together after the lunch meet.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

So is the date set yet? I'm attending with my new ride: 98 M3/4, black/black, bone stock and best of all: 23k-mile CPO


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

armaq said:


> So is the date set yet? I'm attending with my new ride: 98 M3/4, black/black, bone stock and best of all: 23k-mile CPO


 The date is set for August 7. :thumbup: I was working on a post compiling all the suggested meeting places so that we can start narrowing down the location.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

armaq said:


> So is the date set yet? I'm attending with my new ride: 98 M3/4, black/black, bone stock and best of all: 23k-mile CPO


 Congrats on your new purchase. Your were lucky to find something with such low mileage. :thumbup:So when do we get to see pictures of your new pride and joy?


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Congrats on your new purchase. Your were lucky to find something with such low mileage. :thumbup:So when do we get to see pictures of your new pride and joy?


Like right now?

Not the best pic, I will take out my Canon 300D tomorrow


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Congrats on your new purchase. Your were lucky to find something with such low mileage. :thumbup:So when do we get to see pictures of your new pride and joy?


Hey we should do a shoot out with our cars side by side, and the title is "6 years of fast 3-series sedans"


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

The following locations have bee suggested for us to get together:

Jax Grill at 1613 N. Shepherd, about 4 blocks south of I-10.

Mision Burrito at 1609 Durham, about 4 blocks south of I-10

Hickory Hollow Restaurant at 8038 Fallbrook Dr (southeast corner of the Sam Houston Race track, Beltway 8 and 248)

Cadillac Bar at 1802 N. Shepherd, about a block south of I-10.

Lupe's Tortillas at 2414 SW Freeway, between Shepherd and Kirby

I have provided a link to reviews and maps for those who may not be familar with some of the restaurants. This is not meant to be the final list so please fee free to suggest something else.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

armaq said:


> Hey we should do a shoot out with our cars side by side, and the title is "6 years of fast 3-series sedans"


 Father = M3/4
Son = ZHP :thumbup:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey, TLudwig, did I see you last night on West Gray near Shepherd around 9:30? You or another silvergray 330CI with College Station paper plates. I was with friends, not in my car.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

mtbscott said:


> Hey, TLudwig, did I see you last night on West Gray near Shepherd around 9:30? You or another silvergray 330CI with College Station paper plates. I was with friends, not in my car.


Man, it's a small world! Yes, that was me. I was heading to that Starbucks right there on the corner for some quality bar exam study time. Where were you?

Beautiful car, Armaq! That is amazing that you were able to find such a pristine car with such low mileage. Look forward to seeing it in person when we meet up.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks everyone! Here's the link to some more pics I took.

Now watch for me next time you are on the road.

BTW TLudwig, I think I've seen you around as well. Once on Richmond 2 or 3 weeks ago, once on Buffalo Spdw about 2 weeks ago. Do you wear a cap while driving? And LDV330i, I've seen some IR ZHP's around, dont know which one were you though. One with tint on the ramp of 59 near Momentum BMW (probably 3 months ago), one w/o tint with 2 asian dudes in it, about a week ago


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

armaq said:


> Thanks everyone! Here's the link to some more pics I took.
> 
> Now watch for me next time you are on the road.
> 
> BTW TLudwig, I think I've seen you around as well. Once on Richmond 2 or 3 weeks ago, once on Buffalo Spdw about 2 weeks ago. Do you wear a cap while driving? And LDV330i, I've seen some IR ZHP's around, dont know which one was you though. One with tint on the ramp of 59 near Momentum BMW (probably 3 months ago), one w/o tint with 2 asian dudes in it, about a week ago


 I don't think you have run across me yet. I live in Midtown and work in Greenway Plaza so I seldom venture so far outside the Loop, like all the way to the Beltway. :rofl: You may have seen *Hou330izhp *who has a car identical to mine including tinting and lives in Sugarland. I cannot believe you have seen as nealy as many ZHP's as I have, and I have been keeping an eye for them since April of last year. I saw an IR last November, someone in my neighborhood had a black one, and 2 months ago passed one on Buffalo Speedway, and recently *TLudwig* introduced me to his car.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> I don't think you have run across me yet. I live in Midtown and work in Greenway Plaza so I seldom venture so far outside the Loop, like all the way to the Beltway. :rofl: You may have seen *Hou330izhp *who has a car identical to mine including tinting and lives in Sugarland. I cannot believe you have seen as nealy as many ZHP's as I have, and I have been keeping an eye for them since April of last year. I saw an IR last November, someone in my neighborhood had a black one, and 2 months ago passed one on Buffalo Speedway, and recently *TLudwig* introduced me to his car.


I have been keeping an eye for them as well. I've seen two red ones, one or two SIlver Grey, and two black ones. I think Houston has a small ZHP population. Lets see how many will show up on Aug 7


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

armaq said:


> Thanks everyone! Here's the link to some more pics I took.
> 
> Now watch for me next time you are on the road.
> 
> BTW TLudwig, I think I've seen you around as well. Once on Richmond 2 or 3 weeks ago, once on Buffalo Spdw about 2 weeks ago. Do you wear a cap while driving? And LDV330i, I've seen some IR ZHP's around, dont know which one were you though. One with tint on the ramp of 59 near Momentum BMW (probably 3 months ago), one w/o tint with 2 asian dudes in it, about a week ago


Sounds like you've probably seen me, because that's my area of town, although there is another silver gray ZHP around here somewhere. I do often drive with a cap on.

As for spotting LDV330i, you'll know it when you do. He'll be an imola red blur flying past you at least 30 mph over the speed limit, tearing across all three lanes of traffic, making up for all that time he lost in the 318ti.  :angel: j/k

Actually, if you want to spot the highest concentration of ZHPs in Houston (other than the Aug. 7th event), you have to come to the parking lot of the Rice Village Bally's gym at around 7 pm.


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> if you want to spot the highest concentration of ZHPs in Houston, you have to come to the parking lot of the Rice Village Bally's gym at around 7 pm.


Oh boy, I am so glad I live in Aggieland, the local dealership (Garlyn) has sold 4 in total: one out of state (gray), TLudwig's coupe, mine (Mystic blue) and they still have a gray sedan on the lot. So, I can go to the gym and not see a twin of mine....


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> I don't think you have run across me yet. I live in Midtown and work in Greenway Plaza so I seldom venture so far outside the Loop, like all the way to the Beltway. :rofl: You may have seen *Hou330izhp *who has a car identical to mine including tinting and lives in Sugarland. I cannot believe you have seen as nealy as many ZHP's as I have, and I have been keeping an eye for them since April of last year. I saw an IR last November, someone in my neighborhood had a black one, and 2 months ago passed one on Buffalo Speedway, and recently *TLudwig* introduced me to his car.


I think it was about 2 months ago I saw an IR heading North on Buffalo between Holcombe and Bissonet, I was heading south in my SG, I flashed my FTP lights. Was that you?


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

> Oh boy, I am so glad I live in Aggieland, the local dealership (Garlyn) has sold 4 in total: one out of state (gray), TLudwig's coupe, mine (Mystic blue) and they still have a gray sedan on the lot. So, I can go to the gym and not see a twin of mine....


I've seen a few ZHP's in Aggieland.....there is one silver gray sedan in particular that I see around all the time.

I wonder if that sedan Garlyn Shelton has is the one I drove a few months ago. They have some cars that seem to sit on the lot for a long time! (namely a black m3 convertible)


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

tamum3 said:


> I wonder if that sedan Garlyn Shelton has is the one I drove a few months ago.


The one they have, they received it in early may. But they had 2 before that one, both gray as well, leather, sunroof and xenon.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm going to vote for Jax Grill as my first choice for the meeting. Central location, good food, shouldn't be crowded, inside/outside dining, big parking lot. I think I'm going to do the autocross later in the day, so I would vote for noon or even 11:30 as meet time.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

mtbscott said:


> I'm going to vote for Jax Grill as my first choice for the meeting. Central location, good food, shouldn't be crowded, inside/outside dining, big parking lot. I think I'm going to do the autocross later in the day, so I would vote for noon or even 11:30 as meet time.


I'll second that.

Tex, don't forget LDV330i's IR ZHP which also came out of "Aggieland." GS tried to sell me that silver gray ZHP sedan, and were going to give me a KILLER deal on it, but I held firm for the coupe, and I'm glad I did. When I picked up my coupe, I compared them side by side, and it wasn't even close. I love the way the coupe looks in silver gray.


----------



## tamum3 (Feb 27, 2004)

TLudwig said:


> I'll second that.
> 
> Tex, don't forget LDV330i's IR ZHP which also came out of "Aggieland." GS tried to sell me that silver gray ZHP sedan, and were going to give me a KILLER deal on it, but I held firm for the coupe, and I'm glad I did. When I picked up my coupe, I compared them side by side, and it wasn't even close. I love the way the coupe looks in silver gray.


Just curious, what kind of deal were they going to give you on the sedan?


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

tamum3, check your PM.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

hugh1850 said:


> I think it was about 2 months ago I saw an IR heading North on Buffalo between Holcombe and Bissonet, I was heading south in my SG, I flashed my FTP lights. Was that you?


Yes that was me but I swore that I saw a black ZHP. I think I need to get my eyes checked. But then I was trying make sure I was not exceeding the 30 MPH speed limit so the West U. police would not stop me. Biggest speed trap in Houston.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Yes that was me but I swore that I saw a black ZHP. I think I need to get my eyes checked. But then I was trying make sure I was not exceeding the 30 MPH speed limit so the West U. police would not stop me. Biggest speed trap in Houston.


Yea, I've got to run that gauntlet everyday to and from work. "Speedway"...whatever. Sharp zhp, love the IR. :thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> Tex, don't forget LDV330i's IR ZHP which also came out of "Aggieland."


 Yea, do not forget me, the founder of the Bimmerfest GS ZHP club.  I ordered mine in June 2003.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

mtbscott said:


> I'm going to vote for Jax Grill as my first choice for the meeting. Central location, good food, shouldn't be crowded, inside/outside dining, big parking lot. I think I'm going to do the autocross later in the day, so I would vote for noon or even 11:30 as meet time.


 This thread has been hijacked big time by everybody including myself.  This has become the SE TX lounge.

Well, we need to get back to business. We need more feedback on a place to meet or we will set it by default.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> This thread has been hijacked big time by everybody including myself.  This has become the SE TX lounge.
> 
> Well, we need to get back to business. We need more feedback on a place to meet or we will set it by default.


I seconded the Jax Grill location...should we set up another poll with the locations that you already suggested? :dunno: Keep it democratic-like?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> As for spotting LDV330i, you'll know it when you do. He'll be an imola red blur flying past you at least 30 mph over the speed limit, tearing across all three lanes of traffic, making up for all that time he lost in the 318ti.  :angel: j/k


:spank: No more rides in my car for you. 



TLudwig said:


> Actually, if you want to spot the highest concentration of ZHPs in Houston (other than the Aug. 7th event), you have to come to the parking lot of the Rice Village Bally's gym at around 7 pm.


 Those lawyer type just have a way of over stating the facts. The concentration of ZHP's is made up by an SG and IR that you and I own. You are correct that it is hard enough to see an ZHP out the street, so to see 2 together is a very rare event.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*Vote for your preferred meeting location*

Okay, I have posted a new poll/thread where everybody can vote for their preferred location.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

armaq said:


> I have been keeping an eye for them as well. I've seen two red ones, one or two SIlver Grey, and two black ones. I think Houston has a small ZHP population. Lets see how many will show up on Aug 7


 Saw a silver gray ZHP on Richmond at Timmons yesterday driven by a beautiful blonde.  I though ZHP's were a guy thing only. Unfortuntely I do not think she will be showing up at our Aug 7 get together.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Saw a silver gray ZHP on Richmond at Timmons yesterday driven by a beautiful blonde.  I though ZHP's were a guy thing only. Unfortuntely I do not think she will be showing up at our Aug 7 get together.


count me out


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

tamum3 said:


> I would be interested in the autocross, but I would need another set of rims/tires before I can even think about doing that!
> 
> Never been to TGA, but have heard a few good things about them. Have taken my car to be serviced a couple of times to Matthew's Auto and have been very pleased with the service and prices :thumbup:


Don't know if you are a golfer, but I will be playing Traditions Monday in a tournament. I'm looking forward to playing the course I've only seen a couple of holes (the ones you can see from the steets). If you are interested I will write a view later on this week.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

OK. Date, time, and location has been finalized. Check this post out for more info. Hope to see y'all next Saturday. :thumbup:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Ajax, Dave 330i,TLudwig, LDV330i, armaq, tamum3, drmwvr, Soupcan325i, AndyDe, mtbscott, and TEX are the people that have confirmed that they would be in attendance. So we should have 10 people at Jax Grille on Saturday. :thumbup: 

It looks like we will have a larger turnout at our get together than the DFW or Austin gang had at theirs.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Saw a silver gray ZHP on Richmond at Timmons yesterday driven by a beautiful blonde.  I though ZHP's were a guy thing only. Unfortuntely I do not think she will be showing up at our Aug 7 get together.





hugh1850 said:


> Did it happen to have m72's...I've seen what looks like a SG zhp...matter of fact I think it had the stainless exhaust, not the chrome tips of the sports package, but instead of m135's it's got 72's. Anywho, there was a hot blonde driving that one too...good thing Mrs. Hamilton doesn't frequent the boards :eeps: .





LDV330i said:


> Sorry, once I saw the driver I got distracted and checked out the car no further.


 I think I saw the same ZHP with the same driver this evening at the W. Gray/Webster split. I am sure it was the same Silver Gray ZHP/Blonde I saw the other day.  This time again I could not focus on the the detalils because some a'hole in a debadged 325 was trying to egg me on to race him.  If she lives in that part of town maybe then *TLudwig* needs to keep an eye out for the car/driver since that is his 'hood.

So *hugh1850* are you going to join us on Saturday?:dunno:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Ajax, Dave 330i,TLudwig, LDV330i, armaq, tamum3, drmwvr, Soupcan325i, AndyDe, mtbscott, and TEX are the people that have confirmed that they would be in attendance. So we should have 10 people at Jax Grille on Saturday. :thumbup:
> 
> It looks like we will have a larger turnout at our get together than the DFW or Austin gang had at theirs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I'll bring our new exchange student from Germany, who arrives Friday afternoon. Jet lag shouldn't be a problem. 12:00 +/- is around 7:00 pm his body time.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

I'll be there as well. Now I gotta go to the dealer tomorrow and buy a bloody BMW shirt.


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

TXE39 said:


> I'll be there as well. Now I gotta go to the dealer tomorrow and buy a bloody BMW shirt.


 :lmao: I laughed when I read your post because I am in the same boat. I need to go to my dealer tomorrow and pick up a BMW shirt.. :thumbup: 
I am looking forward to meeting you guys, looks like the weather will be favorable so let's see those clean cars. :freakdanc


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> I think I saw the same ZHP with the same driver this evening at the W. Gray/Webster split. I am sure it was the same Silver Gray ZHP/Blonde I saw the other day.  This time again I could not focus on the the detalils because some a'hole in a debadged 325 was trying to egg me on to race him.  If she lives in that part of town maybe then *TLudwig* needs to keep an eye out for the car/driver since that is his 'hood.
> 
> So *hugh1850* are you going to join us on Saturday?:dunno:


Can't make it, I've got some friends heading into town from Lil' D. Were hittin' the links (been on the calander for a while). I'll buy a round, just send me the bill. :eeps: I'll be sure to go next time.

On another note, guess who got a two inch cut in their 255/35/r18 this morning? Bridgestone will not be able to get me a tire by monday. That do-nut is pretty sporty  .


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

How much is the cheapest shirt? :eeps:


----------



## AndyDe (Jul 9, 2004)

armaq said:


> How much is the cheapest shirt? :eeps:


It looks like $45.00 buckaroos for the cheapest polo style... I did not ask for T-shirts.
I'll just be wearing a BMW cap...does that count?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

AndyDe said:


> It looks like $45.00 buckaroos for the cheapest polo style... I did not ask for T-shirts.
> I'll just be wearing a BMW cap...does that count?


yes


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

It's probably too late now, but if you order from BMW Lifestyle Online, which is linked to BMWUSA.com, everything is cheaper than buying it from a Houston area dealer. I asked my first salesman to give me a nice tshirt when I got my first car at North and he obliged, charging it to his personal credit card. I have gotten a couple of other items since from the online store, even with shipping, it's cheaper than buying local.


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

AJAX said:


> yes


Sweet! That's what I'll do then. I'm off as soon as I catch up on other threads...


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

I really don't haven any BMW gear... I will just hold a BMW magazine


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

armaq said:


> I really don't haven any BMW gear... I will just hold a BMW magazine


 How many Cosmo Black M3/4 do you think will show up at Jax Grill parking lot? That should be enough to identify you.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Pics are up! Add yours!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68365


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

*SE TX BF Get Together V.2*

Well, it's time to follow up the August Get Together with another one in January or February. 

I have started a poll here to try to determine when we could get the most attendance.


----------

